# What are some of the positives you've seen since Covid19 hit?



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 10, 2020)

What are some of the positive things you feel have come from all this covid19 stuff going on? To me it seems like the world will never be the same. That's sort of unprecedented, at least in the 45 years I've been alive. 

Some people recall 9/11 in a similar way, that it shook the world but did it really shake it like this has? How distraught was Kenya when 9/11 occurred? How stunned was Peru? I just don't think it had the same impact, not even close. 

9/11 felt like it shook the US, and perhaps some allies a bit. Covid19 is world scale and I think it's going to forever change society in both positive and negative ways. 

I think we'll see a spike in germaphobia for sure, and probably a lot of PTSD too. Masks were already common in Asia, I believe the entire world will shift to that being a norm. 

What happens when we lose 80% of our visual perception of another person's facial expressions, forever? Do you guys remember what seeing another person's smile made you feel like? 

I don't think dating will be the same. We won't find that initial attraction to another person quite as organically as we have before. Maybe it'll be good though, the whole "leave something to the imagination" concept. My teeth are fucking wrecked son! So I'm all about this mask game! 

But yeah, I just wanted to open up dialogue and see what y'all think about how this will change the world. I've already observed change. People seem to be friendlier, willing to go above and beyond to help others out. 

I think we're starting to see how much we've taken for granted something as simple as having other people in our lives. Quarantine has magnified how important it is for some of us to be close to others, strangers and friends/family too. 

This whole thing also seems to suggest we actually can come together on a world scale and all work together for a greater good. I saw a video of a Kenyan tribe who's been beating the shit out of anyone on the street not taking social distancing seriously. 

I heard a person shaming another in a grocery store in Garberville California for not keeping enough distance. The entire world is focussing on the exact same thing right now. 

Granted, we're not all wearing masks but I'd estimate over 50% are, by far. At least where I've been in the last couple weeks. I'd even venture to say 75% are wearing masks in stores where we're forced to be closer to one another. 

I realize I'm all over the place with these thoughts but I'm just curious what y'all think about it. Can we talk about how this will shape the world? Better and worse but I'd kinda like to focus more on the positives. 

What's your world looking like? What do you think the world will look like in a year? 3 years?


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 10, 2020)

Hearing broad reports of more people purchasing farm-shares at small farms, also buying of seeds. Also my elderly grandmother has had neighbors offer to shop for her. Price of gas being down is cool seeing as I just drove an RV 1000 miles. Heard that air pollution and car crashes and even crime are all way down at the moment.
TBH that's about all I can think of at the moment. Fuck that Kenyan tribe, they can go suck some Tanzanian dick. I have had enough of do-gooders and holier-than-thou instant experts. Took my stepdaughter and her friend playing a few weeks ago on closed playground and had a grown man scream and curse at me in front of the kids, it hurt his sense of fairness I guess. He actually threatened "I'll bring my kids over and have them cough on yours". A little homegrown alabama Saddam Hussein.
We actually all got the corona virus from them through other little kids at the trailer park and have recovered, spent last two weeks in isolation.
Every scared man buying a gun does not seem like a good thing to me, having scared angry men everywhere with their finger on a trigger increases the likelihood of shootings, NRA be damned.
The FFCRA is cool, perhaps we will see permanent changes in instituting paid sick leave? Or is that wishful thinking. Amazon is only gaining further market dominance as small stores everywhere go bankrupt during the lockdowns. Ditto with giant fast food chains who can get multimillion dollar earmarks for relief payments whereas your local mom-and-pop restaurant can't get a dime. Undocumented immigrants are up shit creek with no benefits or unemployment.
Less reliance on Chinese goods? Sorta doubt it due to it being int'l travel and not int'l trade that carried this disease around the globe so quickly. Maybe people will stop eating bats, a good thing seeing as white-nose syndrome has already killed so many.


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2020)

Cool thread @Eng JR Lupo RV323 ! Enjoyed your post.

I realize this is a fatalistic way of thinking;
but I cant imagine when this blows over anything other than a return to the status qou.
We like money and sloth and dependency and boxes and semantics and instagram and self righteous indignation; far to much for that too change. I believe it would take something far more catastrophic to really change social paradigms. To me, something of this size, obla di obla da.

I recently read an essay on the idea that humanity needs catastrophe, wars, etc.
Bc we feel responsibility for each other, it makes us feel connected and that results in meaning.
Its very counterintuitive.
There were interviews of people who grew up in war zones who felt there lives were meaningless now that they have what we would consider better lives. Military people too.

I think another form of this is in the bystander affect, whereas if someone needs help and we are the only ones there, we help. But if there are other people around, we defer that responsibility we have to our brothers and sisters.

You were right about 9/11, and I remember for a few months after people kind of banded together and stopped bickering about dumb shit. Same is true for the meltdown in 2008.

But as things improve, we get revert back to our own little worlds and dont much give a fuck about how are neighbors are doing. Because shit aint real.

Who knows.

Whats my world looking like and whats been good about this virus shit?
I'm thankful to my doods @Juan Derlust , @Brodiesel710 , @Wheat2020 , @Older Than Dirt and a others here that have kept me laughing a whole bunch during all this COVIDiocy.
And.
Im rich!


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, on the bright side, I've seen lots of people going outside more often to hike and run the nature trails on this college camps, and the campus security and administrators don't mind people being on the campus at all. Even complete outsiders like me.

Gas is cheap, and I'm driving my dad's economy car to and from the trails, so I can, more easily get out of the house. It sucks that I can't go anywhere other than the nature trails, but that's all I really need. 90% of the places people are allowed to go and can access here in West Tennessee, is just stores and malls anyways, and I've always been too poor and minimalist to go shopping, and I hate being around large shopping crowds, so things aren't much different from what they were before the outbreak. 

Except now, going out and trying to befriend people is certainly not an option, and not just because I'm reluctant to.

I have an excuse not to go to church now, so I don't have to feel guilty about not doing that. After that whole stint with the Mormons where I prayed excessively if the Book of Mormon was true, only to not get any answer whatsoever, I'm pretty fucking tired of talking about and hearing about ANY, form of Christianity. It's time for me to get mentally grounded. Sorry, Ma.

Hey speaking of which, if anyone has a bone to pick with or are tired of Christianity, and want a good satire of it alongside good action and a decent plot, I recommend watching _Preacher_ on Hulu. You've got plenty of time to binge watch it, I'm certain.


But I think the best thing that has come out of this for me, is perspective, and narrowed range.

Before the Crisis (which is what I'm calling it sometimes now), I had no idea where I was going to go next in life, or what I should focus on. Been to college, dropped out of college, hopped in and out of conservation corps, running from problems, been to trade school, only to still not be able to find a job in my trade, mental ruts, went back to college online, then remembered why I didn't go to college online at home (because it's fucking hard to concentrate on school without all of my social and physical needs being met and your family constantly around you), job-hopped in an attempt to be a proper, "man", because people told me hitchhiking was crazy and just me running from my problems, only to repeatedly either get to befriend my co-workers only for my bosses to fire me two months after with no warning, or for my co-workers to shit on me until I nearly get into a fight and choose to walk out, all with no clear escape plan.

And if I DID choose to travel, I would get hung up on where to go.

All I knew was that I want to do something with computers, I love nature, I need more life experience, and I couldn't stay in Tennessee for the rest of my life.

Now, the obstacle is the way.

With the recent changes in the world, I think the only way I'm going to gain passage to another country NOW is if I train up in cybersecurity or combine computers with some other craft, build a portfolio and a reputation, and then impress someone in another country, and they fly me out there to where they at to work for/with them. So I'm mostly am limited to North America.

Whether if society is to go all the way back to some lawless dark age or some shit like my dad keeps talking about, or globalized clown world continues as is, I've decided that I need to find an intentional community that would be good for both me, and my family, so I can finally find that sense of community, have a proper social life, learn how to farm, and have a good place for my family to go with people I trust should things get Venezuela or Dominican Republic bad.

I need to double-down on my computer science studies and prepare to help maintain freedom and independence both on the internet, and off it. That's all I will say.



So this Crisis has really put into perspective for me just how, fragile and not-free the globalized world really is, and just how indifferent both the globalized world and nature are towards my goals and desires. What's the point in traveling the globe if we're all living in America?

And to go along with what @MFB said, I get what he means.

Now you may have noticed me say, "clown world" back there. It's a term I don't like to use since it's popularly known for being used by people on the internet who, let's just say, like to be offensive and make off-color jokes and say the n-word for fun shits and giggles, some of them unironically, and I've already gotten a sense ever since I first joined this community that most people here are more left-winged (but I may be wrong), and some people here don't have tolerance for such jokes.

But rest assured, when I call all of this "clown world", I just mean that *it's a joke. All of it.*

Everyone panic-buying, clinging desperately to their comfortable ruts and the conveniences that the rat race has given them, acting even _more_ anti-social and petty towards each other than usual, all the new Coronavirus-themed memes, and Coronavirus-themed Tick-Tock challenges, and Coronavirus-themed porn videos, PornHub offering free premium membership to further feed people's porn habit to supposedly help keep people inside, all the Instagram girls with makeup slathered on top of their faces, posing with their asses sticking, _ALL_ the way out, while wearing medical masks and gloves trying to look, "cute", all of the annoying pop songs in the Wal-Marts are now oddly all about keeping a distance form each other, the Kenyan tribe's bullshit, that crazy redneck going off on and threatening @wokofshame and his kids, the rapid normalization of further social and physical isolation, politicians being petty and argumentative to the very end, everyone pretending that, *"We're all in this together!"*

It's all just, just clown world.

It's all just, more clown world shit to me. And as awful as it may sound, half of me is really hoping that clown world finally collapses in on itself so we can go back to...Something. Something I don't entirely know how to articulate without sounding naive. And part of me is hoping that clown world goes back to it's normal silly self so that the U.S. can stay stable for my family's sake.

And all this has done is proved to myself that I was right. 

Right in wanting to walk away from home and shitty temp jobs and find a community. Some place where I can feel, truly in touch with the world. Not globalized, fast-paced, materialistic, media-riddled, fake and isolating clown world, but the REAL WORLD. Close-knit communities, living off the land, exploring? Something like that. To get close to, not just nature itself, but my own, inner, hidden nature.


But enough about that! That's the most political I ever hope to get on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 11, 2020)

Cooking two meals a day. Never eating out again!


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Apr 11, 2020)

There have been priests and nuns who went to comfort the sick and dying, knowing that means they themselves will get sick. There have been people who have refused a ventilator because they knew there weren't enough of them to go around and wanted it to go to someone else. This has really touched my heart to see people willing to sacrifice their lives for strangers. I'm a lot like my dog. I love my family and am unfriendly to everyone else. I know it sounds like such a typical sob story, but a hard life made me this way. The child abuse I dealt with at home was getting worse. I told my juvenile probation officer and I wasn't believed. I thought I might turn out to be one of those kids who gets murdered by her parents. Things were getting scary. So I left. I was clueless and on my own at age 13 where I wound up dealing with different kinds of predators. I never understood why a kind adult didn't intervene when they saw a 13 year old girl on her own in a big city. How many school teachers, police officers, preachers, therapists and others who claim to care about children passed me by and ignored my plight? How many mothers of teenage girls walked by? And more than that, actually gave me mean looks like I did something wrong? All of these so-called "good" people just threw a child to the wolves. I lost faith in humanity at a young age. When I ran away, I traded one hell for another, and nobody gave a single damn. As a mother and as a person who knows what it's like to be a kid trying to navigate a very adult world all by herself, I never pass up a young person that needs help. It's the only solution to the problem of the world being so cruel and cold- for us to be kind and warm. We must be the change we want to see. And when I saw that people were giving up their very lives to help others, I knew there is hope for humanity afterall. There are going to be crazy things happening. Climate change and new illnesses that catch hospitals off guard. So many rough times ahead. But humanity can pull through this. We can lock arms and face these challenges as brothers and sisters.


----------



## mia85 (Apr 11, 2020)

ALL I HVE TO SAY IS....MY PPL..EVERYONE..NO MATTER WAT RACE R ETHNICITY.......DIS is our trail n tribulations....mke sure u heart is GOOD n prepare to go home....MY GOD R UR LORD BE WITH U....


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 11, 2020)

I was squatting the month this started. I have a sliver of survivors guilt because I was prepared and the mayor has sanctioned it for the immediate future. I could elaborate but I'm trying not to count my horses


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Apr 13, 2020)

My squat was scheduled for auction in early March, the date got pushed back to late May. Police are not arresting for minor offenses, or doing traffic stops for non safety related issues, so it's carte blanc on shoplifting and expired tags. The hold on evictions and utility shutoffs is a relief for anyone who was facing those things anyway. We'd have the fixings for a revolution if we could get everyone together to organize right now.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Apr 14, 2020)

Personally my perspective, I've lived basically inside one of the biggest urban parks in Cincinnati art museum plant conservatory a block away. Been here since January , rarely saw ppl jogging riding bikes or families in this park. Since it's started the park is full of families flying kites picnics riding bikes etc... I believe we'll all come out better more of a community and healthier . In Cincy been here off an on for ten years, never seen so many families individual s on bikes ....I think we will come out stronger and more United than ever especially the service industry, at least here in Cincy multiple go fundme pages for service kids... We will come out stronger and more aware 120%


----------



## Jerrell (Apr 14, 2020)

I think Iowa figured out I'm not there because my EBT didn't work last night (or today elsewhere) when I was getting energy drinks for the road dawg and myself while staring down a long drive in the dark to find BLM land.
The cashier said don't worry about it, she'd pay for it herself. That never happens!

PS: Thanks again to the person that made sure we ended up not making that drive and hooked us up with the hodie! Road dawg hadn't had luxury like that in a looong time.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck (Apr 16, 2020)

so big buisnesses have tons of accountants making sure they become eligible for bailouts meanwhile the small buisnesses the bailouts should help get fucked becuase they dont have the accountants available to make this shit work for them.

thats how i look at welfare. my mom gave me lots of financial advice on making this system for me. meanwhile other people who actually need it get fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 17, 2020)

Dinner was excellent. When the cookies are gone, I'm making flan!

Not eating out still, thought we did go to Jack in the Box the other day, whoops!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry, actually this question is so deep I'm going to have to think about it for another year.


----------



## Hudson (Apr 17, 2020)

Haven't seen too much good except the California governor Acknowledging illegal immigrants and trying to get them some kind of financial relief. I mean 500$ aint shit t least its a step in the right direction.


Hopefully this opens peoples eyes to how fragile our society really is but I don't think thats gonna happen.
I dont know just developed a cough and sinus issues. Really hoping this isn't it, but then if it is its kinda a relief.


----------



## void gaze (Apr 20, 2020)

I got a job at a (small, pretty safe) grocery store and I’m starting to get to know some people around here that are about some cool organizing and not just shitty college kids. I have definitely experienced an increase of random interpersonal kindness and connection. The growing fascination with gardening and other low tech/low income survival skills, and awareness of the general worthlessness of capitalism all seem promising. 

I can’t talk silver linings without pointing out that fucking huge cloud. Here’s one: we hear ‘we’re all in this together’ a lot now and I think it’s a beautiful and important sentiment but it’s also fucking bs. The virus is not a ‘great equalizer’ bc it is hitting a very unequal society and people are affected very differently. I think the recent protests are a sign the right is embracing speeding up the death rate as much as possible, for that exact reason, meanwhile the dems are pivoting to hardcore sinophobia. Anticapitalism can also fuel fascism. Economists have no idea what the unemployment rates we’re looking at will even mean. There is not going to be a ‘return to normal’ but a passage to Elsewhere. The uncertainty is one of our few blessings in this dark hour.


----------



## void gaze (Apr 21, 2020)

Lmao the price of oil was negative today


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Apr 21, 2020)

You may just be in an affected place. I live in North Georgia and the people here aren't taking it seriously. Not many people wearing masks. I ain't left my house in damn near 2 months. We are set to open on Friday April 24(?), And it's just gonna get worse. For once I'm actually scared for my own safety. But the positive impacts? Look at the pollution drops. It don't matter about the human race. Kill off 95% of us and we will still come back. But considering we are bacteria on a rock in an infinite nothing, I would say fuck it all, nothing matters.


----------



## blankityblank (Apr 26, 2020)

In my city theres been a ton of mutual aid projects popping up that are really awsome. Couple different groups that can be contacted to have groceries delivered to your house for free. It's all regular ass people doing it and working off donations. Theres also some funds for single parents/ sex workers/ gig workers that can be given out to those in need. Its cool seeing people look out for one another. This really doesnt affect the upper class nearly as much as it does the "expendable" class. it's cool seeing people look out for each other though at least. Also I'm about to get my trump bux and not have to work all summer so that's defintely a positive haha


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 26, 2020)

In my time in Job Corps and working any place, every time I go to the bathroom, every guy either don't wash his hands, or only rinses them under water for about half a second, or they use soap, but they just rinse it off immediately.

But while I was on a day-long getaway and stopped at a gas station and used the bathroom, it was packed, there were at least three guys washing their hands, and they all *actually wet their hands, applied soap, lathered for 20 seconds, and then rinsed.*

It took a global pandemic, countless deaths, and loads of fear and fearmongering, but rednecks are finally washing their hands after going to the bathroom.

Properly, too! Papa bless!


----------



## ridecracksmokestacks (May 8, 2020)

positives i've seen: pollution is down (for now), streets are safer to bike, it's quieter (maybe not a positive?)

i'd say people have another reason why trump and co are colossal wastes of human existence, but most trumpers i know think the virus was made by the chinese with the help of 5g flu vaccines and lizard people. the more "rational" ones think masks are fucking tyranny. 

i guess the positive is covid-19 has relieved me of the last ounces of my love of this country?


----------



## Vance Lee (May 9, 2020)

Negative = I can't perform in bars currently.
Positive = Neither can Karaoke.


----------

